# nous, vous, etc. / nous-mêmes, vous-mêmes, etc.



## Chocou

Bonjour   

J'aimerais savoir, s'il vous plait, quand l'emploi de "même / mêmes" après un pronom personnel est *obligatoire*. Est-ce qu'il y a des cas où on aurait le choix de ne pas l'utiliser.  Voici quelque exemple :

_— Au cours de cette première rencontre, ni Ellie ni moi ne parlâmes de *nous-mêmes*.

— Je suis la seule personne au monde à posséder le pouvoir de détruire votre confiance en *vous-même*.

— Ce sont des voleurs (les bohémiens)! Vous n’auriez pas *vous-même* du sang de bohémien dans les veines, par hasard ?_

Merci infiniment de bien vouloir éclairer ma lanterne !


----------



## EdenMartin

> _Même_ : (après le pronom personnel et lié par un trait d'union) une insistance sur le caractère personnel : Connais-toi toi-même.


C'est la plus simple des définitions, qu'on trouve en ligne sur Larousse.

Quant à votre question, à mon avis, il n'y a pas de véritable oblige. 
Il y a plutôt des importantes raisons de clarté qui souvent imposent d'ajouter ce *-même* au pronom personnel. 

Par exemple, dans votre première phrase (et aussi dans la seconde), ce *nous-mêmes* indique que l'affirmation ne concerne que les deux personnes citées dans l'exemple : c'est donc clair que "moi et Elli, nous ne parlâmes de* moi et Elli*".

S'il n'y avait que *nous*, on aurait pu penser que "moi" était en train de parler à une troisième personne. Le sens de la phrase serait alors : "ni moi ni Elli ne parlâmes de* toi et moi"*


----------



## nicduf

Dans la dernière phrase, on ne peut supprimer "même ". Il a le sens de "aussi".


----------



## Chocou

Je vous remercie énormement à vous deux de m'avoir répondu et par la même occasion, je souhaiterais vous demander une autre faveur si vous me le permettez : Pourriez-vous, s'il vous plait, me donner la règle qui détermine l'utilisation de "même" dans le cas du pronom personnel ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Avec _nous(-mêmes)_, notamment dans la première phrase, il y a généralement une petite nuance de sens et le sens est parfois ambigu :

_Au cours de cette première rencontre, ni Ellie ni moi ne parlâmes de *nous*._ → Nous n'avons pas parlé de notre couple, de l'entité formée par nous deux (entre nous ou à de tierces personnes) / Nous n'avons parlé (entre nous) ni d'elle, ni de moi.

_Au cours de cette première rencontre, ni Ellie ni moi ne parlâmes de *nous-mêmes*._ → Je n'ai pas parlé de moi et elle n'a pas parlé d'elle, mais il n'est pas exclu que nous ayons parlé l'un de l'autre : moi d'elle et elle de moi.


----------



## Chocou

Merci, maître, de m'avoir répondu. Grâce à vous, à Edenmartin et à Nicduf, je comprend mieux le sens de "nous / vous / elle / lui-même(s)"et il me reste seulement "moi / eux-même(s)". Dans les phrases suivantes, comment comprend-on le sens de "moi / eux-même(s)"  :​
_— Il me rappelait ma mère qui se figurait toujours me connaître mieux que je ne me connaissais *moi-même*.
— Vous devez admettre que Greta a des idées merveilleuses, auxquelles je n’aurais jamais pensé *moi-même*.
— Si je le pouvais, je veillerais *moi-même* sur vous.
— Il a découvert un jour qu’il connaît les autres, mieux qu’ils ne se connaissent *eux- mêmes*._


----------



## EdenMartin

J'ai essayé de vous expliquer qu'il n'y a pas de règles pour l'utilisation de* même* lié au pronom personnel par un trait d'union (= *-même*).

Il s'agit d'un adjectif qui exalte le sens "personnel" du pronom, et qui est aussi très utile pour éviter certaines ambiguïtés dans le discours, comme j'ai essayé de le montrer dans le message qui précède. Enfin, pour dominer vos incertitudes dans cette matière, je vous conseille surtout de lire de bons livres et d'exercer votre "oreille française".

Je ne suis pas complètement d'accord avec vous nicduf: à mon avis, dans _Vous n’auriez pas vous-même du sang de bohémien dans les veines, par hasard ?_, ce *-même* ne peut pas être considéré comme adverbe, mais (notez bien le trait d'union) c'est justement l'adjectif qui insiste sur le caractère personnel du pronom. Sinon, on lirait/écrirait  _Vous n'auriez pas, *même vous* _(ou bien,_ *vous aussi*), du sang etc.

Edit: Bravo Chocou, vous avez pigé! _


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Chocou said:


> Merci, maître, de m'avoir répondu. Grâce à vous, à Edenmartin et à Nicduf, je comprend mieux le sens de "nous / vous / elle / lui-même(s)"et il me reste seulement "moi / eux-même(s)". Dans les phrases suivantes, comment comprend-on le sens de "moi / eux-même(s)"  :​
> _— Il me rappelait ma mère qui se figurait toujours me connaître mieux que je ne me connaissais *moi-même*.
> — Vous devez admettre que Greta a des idées merveilleuses, auxquelles je n’aurais jamais pensé *moi-même*.
> — Si je le pouvais, je veillerais *moi-même* sur vous.
> — Il a découvert un jour qu’il connaît les autres, mieux qu’ils ne se connaissent *eux- mêmes*._



Dans ces phrases où le second pronom est en apposition au sujet , l'emploi de_ même _est obligatoire : la phrase reste correcte à condition de  supprimer l'ensemble _moi-même_ ou _eux-mêmes ,_ mais il est impossible d'employer les simples pronoms _moi _et _eux, _à la différence de leur emploi comme complément : _il ne s'intéresse qu'à lui / lui-même. _Leur présence renforce l'identité de la personne en question,_ moi_ ou _eux_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce genre d'exemples, ajouter _moi-même_ ou _eux-mêmes_ insiste sur l'*opposition* entre ces personnes (_moi_ ou _eux_) et les autres personnes mentionnées explicitement ou implicitement :

_Il me rappelait *ma mère* qui se figurait toujours me connaître mieux que je ne me connaissais *moi-même*._ → opposition entre _*ma mère*_ et *moi* sur le fait de me connaître
_Vous devez admettre que *Greta* a des idées merveilleuses, auxquelles je n’aurais jamais pensé *moi-même*._ → opposition entre _*Greta*_ et _*moi*_ sur le fait d'avoir des idées merveilleuses
_Si je le pouvais, je veillerais *moi-même* sur vous._ → opposition entre _moi_ et les personnes qui vont effectivement veiller sur _vous
Il a découvert un jour qu’*il* connaît *les autres*, mieux qu’ils ne se connaissent *eux-mêmes*._ → opposition entre _il_ et _les autres_ sur le fait de les connaître.




EdenMartin said:


> J'ai essayé de vous expliquer qu'il n'y a pas de règles pour l'utilisation de* même* lié au pronom personnel par un trait d'union (= *-même*).


Bien sûr que si étant donné que le choix de l'emploi ou non de _-même_ n'est ni arbitraire ni indifférent. Il est certes difficile de donner une règle simple et universelle, mais il n'est pas correct de prétendre qu'il n'y en aurait pas du tout.


----------



## Chocou

Je tiens à vous remercier tous sans exeception et à vous exprimer toute ma gratitude pour les explications que vous m'avez fournies. Vous êtes très chics !  ​


----------



## jekoh

Je pense que "_... je me connais moi_" (sans "même") est tout à fait possible alors que "_je veillerais moi sur vous_" non.


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> Je pense que "_... je me connais moi_" (sans "même") est tout à fait possible


Ce serait pour moi un peu étrange… ou alors éventuellement – mais avec une autre nuance – avec une virgule intercalaire : _je me connais, moi_.


----------



## Chocou

Bonjour  

Dans la phrase que je vous propose je pense qu'il ait une opposition entre "Ellie" et "moi" cela d'une part, mais d'une autre on peut aussi constater que si on supprime "même" la phrase restera encore plausible. Alors dans ce cas, que dire ? Est-ce une opposition ou pas ?

_- Avec la mort d’Ellie, une partie de_* moi-même *_venait de mourir._

Je compte sur vous pour me guider.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas il n'y a pas d'opposition et on peut supprimer _-même_.

_Avec la mort d'Ellie, une partie de_* moi *_venait de mourir._


----------



## Chocou

Comment le savoir maître ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le pronom disjoint est dans ce cas employé après une préposition (_*de* moi_), contrairement à vos précédents exemples.


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Ce serait pour moi un peu étrange… ou alors éventuellement – mais avec une autre nuance – avec une virgule intercalaire : _je me connais, moi_.


Il n'y a pas de raison d'utiliser le conditionnel : cette forme est attestée, on en trouve pas mal d'exemples.


----------



## Chocou

_— À votre avis, quelle raison la poussait à se conduire de cette façon envers Ellie et __*moi-même*__ ?_

Et dans ce cas ? Il n 'y a pas de préposition alors qu'on peut se passe de "même", comment l'expliquer alors ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Chocou said:


> Il n 'y a pas de préposition


Si : _envers_. 



jekoh said:


> cette forme est attestée, on en trouve pas mal d'exemples


Pourriez-vous nous en citer ? Cela reste pour moi assez familier.


----------



## Chocou

Maître Capello said:


> Si : _envers_.


Zut !   je me suis focalisé sur "de" 

Je vous remercie maître pour vos précisions.


----------



## jekoh

« _Je connais vraiment bien le circuit, et, surtout, je me connais moi. _»
_« Je me connais moi, et c'est déjà beaucoup »_


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement. Dans ces deux exemples, il y a comme avec _moi-même_ une opposition, explicite dans la première (_le circuit_ ↔ _moi_) et implicite dans le second (_moi_ ↔ les autres [probablement, selon le contexte]).


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, ces formes existent et sont, grâce à la virgule ou l'intonation et au contexte, compréhensibles.
_Je me connais, moi_ = moi, je me connais : moi redouble le sujet.
_Je me connais moi_ : _moi_ redouble le COD.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Bezoard said:


> Oui, ces formes existent et sont, grâce à la virgule ou l'intonation et au contexte, compréhensibles.
> _Je me connais, moi_ = moi, je me connais : moi redouble le sujet.
> _Je me connais moi_ : _moi_ redouble le COD.


 Je ne comprends pas très bien : dire qu'elles sont possibles avec une virgule, expression écrite d'une pause ou d'une intonation exclut la seconde  phrase qu'il m'est personnellement difficile d'admettre.


----------



## Bezoard

Elles sont possibles avec virgule ou sans virgule, ce qui permet (en principe) de les distinguer. Mais il est exact que la deuxième forme, sans virgule, n'est pas fréquemment une forme écrite.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le sens change effectivement avec ou sans virgule :

_Je me connais, moi._ = Moi, je me connais, contrairement à d'autres qui ne se connaissent pas.
_Je me connais moi_. = Je me connais, tandis que je ne connais pas (aussi bien) d'autres personnes ou choses (selon le contexte).

Mais comme JFdT, j'ai un peu de mal avec la seconde phrase, même si elle n'est pas si rare.


----------

